
How to Motivate Developers? Let Them Slash Monsters - tom_z_official
https://medium.com/@tom_z_official/how-to-motivate-developers-let-them-slash-monsters-1adca48dd858#.h2igvuidq
======
cels
Does anyone know what percentage of programmers are actually stereotypical
gamer geeks?

What about the rest of us who prefer to be recognized as ordinary adults in
some vital respects?

~~~
tom_z_official
Not estimated yet. It's not a tool for evaluation, at least is shouldn't be
used in such a way. If someone doesn't like such a solution, he or she doesn't
have to play and it's fine.

